# Lonely bunny??



## mms81 (Jan 6, 2009)

My rabbit Annie is 2 years old and before I got her I did a lot of research into caring for rabbits etc. As I had not had rabbits before I decided to only go with one rabbit but wish now that I had got a play mate for her.

I realise that it is too late now to introduce a new bunny to the family but I can't help feeling that she is lonely. She seems to be a happy rabbit and has lots of time outside with her toys. I spend time with her in the evening but she is on her own during the day when I am at work.

Does anyone else have this worry?? :confused1:


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Its never too late to introduce a new bunny, Lottie was 6 when she met Alan (who is 1) and they are inseperable! You have to bond rabbits in a neutral environment though, you can't just put another in but this process only takes about a week.

If you're worried about an age gap then why don't you see if your local rescue has a suitable 2 yr old that you can take on? Most rescues will also do the bonding for you so you would just drop your rabbit off for a few days and then pick up two loved up buns! 

Rabbits should always live in pairs and so I definately recommend that you think bout getting another rabbit to keep your one company.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

As Amy said its never too late to introduce a new bunny. I have a 5 year old bonded with a 5 month old and a two year old bonded with a one year old. Age means nothing and rabbits are much ahppier living with a partner than alone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree with what has already been said, it is never too late to introduce a new bun :thumbup:
So long as both rabbits are neutered :thumbup:


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Another agree here! get another bunny.
Years ago, before I knew better, I kept rabbits as single buns....never again!
I know now that they are soooooo much happier in twos... or even more :eek6:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have 6 rabbits together and they range in age between 6yrs and 6 months. 2 boys 4 girls! 

They are never too old for a play mate! Definately not too old at 2yrs 

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Its *NEVER* too late! My Bebe was alone for a couple years and she was bonded with my other 2 rabbits at the age of 5 years  x


----------



## mms81 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies!

I believe there are a few RSPCA and Blue Cross centres in Hertfordshire/Cambridge which would be local to me so I will contact them when the time comes.

I was pleased to hear that these centres may be able to bond my bunny Annie with a new bunny so that I can bring them home as friends.:thumbup: 

Has anybody had this experience? Are there many centres out there that will do this? :


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I live in Cambridgeshire and all my rabbits (except Alan) have come from Woodgreen animal shelters and they have always been happy to carry out the bonding for me. They usually just ask for a donation although I think they ask for a minimum amount now but all the rabbits are already neutered, vaccinated and if they do the bonding aswell then you're saving lots of money in the long run :thumbup:

Let us know how you get on


----------



## mms81 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks Amy, that sounds perfect!!

I already have a new huge hutch to accomodate an extra rabbit but I am about to move house so I will have to wait a short while before contacting the centre. 

I will keep you updated! :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aw so glad ya getting a friend for her Winnie was a solo bunny and seemed happy with the cats but she is totally different now she has a friend completely contented


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ohhh, I am so glad that Annie is going to get a boyfriend!! woot, woot. I had Pickles for 8 months before I bonded her with Amos. Pickles was a very nervous bunny - but I mentioned in another post that she has been transformed through bringing in Amos. It is so lovely for me to see that she is so happy and contended and when I see them lie cuddled up to one another - awww - it is really sweet. 
God luck with your house move and definitely keep us informed.
Jacqui x


----------



## mms81 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks Waterlily and Jacqui....I am very excited about getting Annie a new companion.

Jacqui...how long did it take you to bond Amos and Pickles?

I am thinking about getting the new one from a rescue centre where they might be able to do the bonding for me but it worries me a little that you don't know the rabbit's background when they come from a rescue centre, i.e. later health problems etc.

On the other hand if I were to buy from a breeder I would need to do the bonding myself which is fine but I want to do it properly.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

mms81 said:


> Thanks Waterlily and Jacqui....I am very excited about getting Annie a new companion.
> 
> Jacqui...how long did it take you to bond Amos and Pickles?
> 
> ...


The rescue would have a good idea on the rabbits personality etc but with any rabbits health problems could come into the picture anyway  but theres just as much chance that they wont! 

As for bonding i made a diary when i bonded my three.. Have a read whats involved

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/106174-bunny-bonding-diary.html

x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

it will be a lot easier with a rescue centre bunny as they will already be neutered. most teeth trouble show up while fairly young and with some totally healthy rabbits they've still been at rescue centres for years. 

I got George a year ago when Miffy was 3, once I finally got round to bonding their was nothing to it, only took a weekend. Its lovely to see them play together and groom eachother.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I have a bonded four, 3 bucks and one doe and have bonded a few pairs, its never too late. There are loads of rescues here that will bond them for you and on the forum theres a buns in need section too to have a look at Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre  its lovely that you are looking to rescue a bun, the rescue bun should already be neutered and your girlie will need to be spayed


----------

